# Topless barmaids - Ban  them or not?



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

The discussion here has got a bit heavy here recently so it needs some distraction.

Some feminists want topless barmaids banned, other ladies want the right to do it if they want.

Personally I think that as it is a workplace issue, if it's not banned then there could be undue pressure placed on waitresses/barmaids to do it at the cost of their jobs.

What do you think ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-23/right-to-work-as-topless-barmaids-if-we-want-to/8974450

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-19/the-battle-for-topless-waitresses/8960366


----------



## cynic (23 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The discussion here has got a bit heavy here recently so it needs some distraction.
> 
> Some feminists want topless barmaids banned, other ladies want the right to do it if they want.
> 
> ...



After giving much thought to the importance of this to our society, it is my deeply considered opinion that, in the interests of fostering a more harmonious and civilised living environment for all worthy members of the human populace, only the fugly ones should be banned!


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

Don't women drink at pubs too ? There doesn't seem to be much support for topless barmen.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Topless beaches?
Topless fire fighters lets face it the gay community needs some distraction

Personally I'm still a staunch NO on this as well!


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

I think that if topless barmaids aren't banned there will be a race to the bottom.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

When in Vagas there were way more chicks getting their kit off 
And cheering wildly in Coyote Ugly Bar than men!

Since then I've been lesbian!


----------



## Junior (23 September 2017)

If you don't want to get your kit off, work in the other 99% of bars!

No need to ban.


----------



## McLovin (23 September 2017)

The ones getting exploited are the dudes going in there and thinking they have a chance if they tip generously.


----------



## notting (23 September 2017)

Losers, if your into picking up your not going to pull well in a topless bar!
That crap is like going out for a meal being served a big stake then not being allowed to eat it.  Just look and smell.  If your that stupid no chick will want you anyway.  Just stay at home with your dog.


----------



## pixel (23 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I think that if topless barmaids aren't banned there will be a race to the bottom.



Where is your consistency? 
On the SSM issue, you don't want to pander to the interests of a minority (gays).
Yet on this "vital" issue, you join the bullies from the fem fringe?

I don't get it. Nobody forces a guy to become a race car driver, if he can't stand the smell of petrol or if he doesn't fit into the cockpit of a Formula One car. Even if he has all the credentials and capabilities of a Daniel Ricciardo, it's still his choice whether he applies or not. And if he does apply to join the Red Bull team, nobody forces Red Bull to accept his application and hire him. They're not even obliged to let him demonstrate his talent with a ride around the course.
Same thing applies to topless bars, IMHO. It's up to the applicant to decide whether she wants to work in that establishment. Even if she has the attributes and attitude that qualify her for the job, nobody forces her to aspire to a career in topless bartending. Nor is anything compelling the Bar Manager to accept her application.

PS: If the sight of bare boobs frightens you, just stay away from topless bars and nude beaches ... and internet sites that publish red carpet events from Oscars to Brownlow events, because many celebrititties are on display there too.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Same thing applies to topless bars, IMHO. It's up to the applicant to decide whether she wants to work in that establishment. Even if she has the attributes and attitude that qualify her for the job, nobody forces her to aspire to a career in topless bartending. Nor is anything compelling the Bar Manager to accept her application.




By the same reasoning we should abolish the minimum wage because there will someone willing to work for less, but if that happens then wages will fall so low that people end up being exploited. Same with topless, allow it and it will soon become the de facto standard and people won't be able to get a job unless they agree so in effect women WILL be forced to do it if they want a job.

Then, if barmaids, why not tv presenters or legal secretaries ?

So now you think I'm a feminist bully, even after saying rude things about poor Clemmy Ford ? 

I just want women to have some self respect and not have to pander to the lowest common denominator of our bogan society.


----------



## pixel (23 September 2017)

Although I'm not an expert in bogan pubs, nor any pubs for that matter, I very much doubt that topless bars will become mainstream. For a start, there are far too many non-bogans that want to take female guests to the pub and not have them exposed to views that might cause discomfort (or envy).
You could also regulate, by way of licensing, in which districts or even at what times topless service is permitted. But I took you OP question and topic title to ask for a blanket ban, and that, IMHO, is too much of a nanny-state pandering to the whims of a small vocal minority of wowsers and radical fems.


----------



## Junior (23 September 2017)

Topless barmaids, strip-clubs, brothels.  Could ban the lot, but will just drive it underground.  The demand will always be there.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

pixel said:


> You could also regulate, by way of licensing, in which districts or even at what times topless service is permitted.




A reasonable compromise I suppose.



pixel said:


> to the whims of a small vocal minority of wowsers and radical fems.




Ah yes, "wowser", as powerful a pejorative as "homophobe" these days.


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2017)

It's a no brainer ........ nudey bars all the way!!! The body is a temple and I'm willing to prey (sic) at the altar


----------



## PZ99 (23 September 2017)

Crickey, The ABC are going after the tiddee bar ??  *№*


----------



## Value Collector (23 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The discussion here has got a bit heavy here recently so it needs some distraction.
> 
> Some feminists want topless barmaids banned, other ladies want the right to do it if they want.
> 
> ...




They don't get the regular staff to be topless, normally they bring in girls especially for the topless positions during certain hours, and they are generally well paid and gets heaps of tips.

As a feminist myself, I believe women have the right to be topless if they want. I am not going to support the banning of topless waitresses nor wearing of burkas, it's not my job to tell women what to wear.


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

But there are plenty who have an opinion on a topic you don't agree with 
And you fight hard to validate your own


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> it's not my job to tell women what to wear.




Do you think it's the job of employers to require women to strip to get a job ?


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Although I'm not an expert in bogan pubs, nor any pubs for that matter, I very much doubt that topless bars will become mainstream. For a start, there are far too many non-bogans that want to take female guests to the pub and not have them exposed to views that might cause discomfort (or envy).
> You could also regulate, by way of licensing, in which districts or even at what times topless service is permitted. But I took you OP question and topic title to ask for a blanket ban, and that, IMHO, is too much of a nanny-state pandering to the whims of a small vocal minority of wowsers and radical fems.





Not sure how it is in other states, but QLD has a few. They are generally scheduled for the tradies.

What happened to Oz? I remember strippers and topless bar staff were just another aspect back in the 70's and 80's in a few cities.,,,,never worried my wife or the painfully feminist women in my family.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2017)

Ever seen girl/women around an all male review!

The guys are in more danger than any topless waitress!


----------



## Bill M (24 September 2017)

No ban. It's a job that they get paid extra for. They need the money and the guys just want to have a look. Plus it drags people into the pub and they sell more grog. Everybody wins. Nobody is forcing anybody to do it.


----------



## Betavegeta (24 September 2017)

This thread should be renamed: 'Are you a heterosexual male or not?'


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

Betavegeta said:


> This thread should be renamed: 'Are you a heterosexual male or not?'




See the "Female movie Stars" thread.


----------



## McLovin (24 September 2017)

notting said:


> Just look and smell.




Where you smelling?


----------



## pixel (24 September 2017)

Junior said:


> Topless barmaids, strip-clubs, brothels.  Could ban the lot, but will just drive it underground.  The demand will always be there.





SirRumpole said:


> A reasonable compromise I suppose.
> 
> Ah yes, "wowser", as powerful a pejorative as "homophobe" these days.



no pejorative intended.
Would you find "stuffy" more acceptable?

Given Australia is far more blessed with sunny beaches than Europe, it has always amazed me that we have adapted the restrictive body taboos of a bygone British era and stuck with Victorian puritanism.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

pixel said:


> no pejorative intended.
> Would you find "stuffy" more acceptable?




I'd actually prefer "respectable".

Would you prefer "modernist" or "lecher" ? 

Anyway just kidding, I guess everything has it's place these days.



			
				pixel said:
			
		

> Given Australia is far more blessed with sunny beaches than Europe, it has always amazed me that we have adapted the restrictive body taboos of a bygone British era and stuck with Victorian puritanism.




Beaches are a different matter. I've no objection to ladies baring whatever they like in public places, that's their choice, and I would be glad to have my occular share of the vista. 

It's the link between employment and whether stripping off is truly voluntary or resentfully accepted as a condition of employment that bothers me. If it's not in the award then I don't think it should be allowed.


----------



## McLovin (24 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Given Australia is far more blessed with sunny beaches than Europe, it has always amazed me that we have adapted the restrictive body taboos of a bygone British era and stuck with Victorian puritanism.




Not around here. There's more white pointers on the sand than in the water. 

I'm on fire today!


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I'd actually prefer "respectable".
> 
> Would you prefer "modernist" or "lecher" ?
> 
> ...




If you are talking modern slavery, then yes I disagree in payment for flash.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> Not around here. There's more white pointers on the sand than in the water.
> 
> I'm on fire today!




I wouldn't mind some topless barmaids at the races.

They might have some hot tips.


----------



## Value Collector (25 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Do you think it's the job of employers to require women to strip to get a job ?




They can offer them a job that requires stripping, and its the womans choice to take it or not, and she can leave any time.

I have no issue with jobs that require being topless, nude or even performing sex acts on clients or for filmed entertainment, provided it is with informed enthusiastic consent of all participants.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> They can offer them a job that requires stripping, and its the womans choice to take it or not, and she can leave any time.




That's where it starts. I suppose jobs could also be offered with the requirement to give blow jobs for customers and the girls can take it or leave it. Try and take that to the Fair Work Commission and see how far it goes. A barmaid's job is serving drinks, that's it. There have  to be standards.


----------



## Value Collector (25 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> That's where it starts. I suppose jobs could also be offered with the requirement to give blow jobs for customers and the girls can take it or leave it. Try and take that to the Fair Work Commission and see how far it goes. A barmaid's job is serving drinks, that's it. There have  to be standards.




I am not sure you understand how it works, the girls that are brought in as topless waitresses are sourced from agencies that specialise in those events and promotions, obviously if a woman doesn't want to be topless, she won't seek a job with that agency.

They are not the usual Bar tenders pulling 8 hour shifts, A bar will advertise that for a 2 hour period or so they will have topless bar maids, and for that period a couple of girls will come in and work and then leave.

Normally there will still be the usual staff at the bar, and the topless girls will walk around chatting and talking orders, bringing the men drinks and their change from the bar, drinks have been poured by the usual staff.

They girls bat their eyes and the men leave a tip, after the 2 hours the girls probably go to another bar or bucks party of something, thats their job, and it pays very well by the looks of it.


----------



## Value Collector (25 September 2017)

This is an example of the type of agency you would contact to arrange a topless waitress event at your Pub.

http://www.sexbomb.com.au/waitressing/


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> This is an example of the type of agency you would contact to arrange a topless waitress event at your Pub.
> 
> http://www.sexbomb.com.au/waitressing/




Well I hope they are all trained in how to handle supressed homosexuals who are just out for a night with the boys. 

Otherwise they might get the sack for lack of empathy and understanding of differences.


----------



## Craton (25 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Ever seen girl/women around an all male review!
> 
> The guys are in more danger than any topless waitress!



Pretty sure that's where the term "cougar" came from, lol.


Are we not a capitalist society?
If there's money to be made no amount of legislature will eliminate or extinguish the desire so banning is an exercise in pandering to a lobby group. Can't see the ban happening myself.

IMHO. Those that wish to ban topless bars are contravening fair work practices. Worse, they are trying to dictate and impose their holier than thou attitude upon us all.

FWIW. I think we should all be nudists, yes ALL. That'll certainly take the stigma out of viewing the "naked body". Apart from opening our eyes up,  might even enlighten our minds. Jeez, we instantly associate the human form that is on display as a sexual come on, an object of potential sexual fulfillment and thus, our view of the world is distorted. If we see the naked human form constantly around us, this would be a non issue.

BTW, as long as it doesn't lead to criminal activity (rape, sex slavery, ETC) naked or otherwise, there is nothing wrong with the human form being a stimulate.
I'm guessing those that wish to ban can't keep their emotions in check and need to blame others for their own failings and, probably are the most sexually deviate within our society.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2017)

Craton said:


> I'm guessing those that wish to ban can't keep their emotions in check and need to blame others for their own failings and, probably are the most sexually deviate within our society.




ROFL. Those that don't get enough at home and have to go to a pub to get a cheap leer and nothing else are the sad cases.


----------



## McLovin (25 September 2017)

This thread reminds of a my favourite headline...


----------



## Craton (25 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> ROFL. Those that don't get enough at home and have to go to a pub to get a cheap leer and nothing else are the sad cases.



Lol, I'm not too sure about that SR. Aren't the drinks dearer when the boobies come out?

You know, the first titty bar I went into was by accident, looking for a midday counter lunch, from memory is was the Oxford Hotel on Canterbury Rd, Sydney. Honestly, I didn't know where to look. I was embarrassed not only for myself, but for these lovely ladies. Never being one shy of coming forward, my queries as to why they did this were meet with responses ranging from the money's good, to the fact they enjoyed the attention and felt empowered (look but don't touch). Some funny moments and great memories which reminds me of the pole dancing stripper shows there too.

That was a very long lunch and not the last visit due to the novelty factor...


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2017)

Craton said:


> Lol, I'm not too sure about that SR. Aren't the drinks dearer when the boobies come out?
> 
> You know, the first titty bar I went into was by accident, looking for a midday counter lunch, from memory is was the Oxford Hotel on Canterbury Rd, Sydney. Honestly, I didn't know where to look. I was embarrassed not only for myself, but for these lovely ladies. Never being one shy of coming forward, my queries as to why they did this were meet with responses ranging from the money's good, to the fact they enjoyed the attention and felt empowered (look but don't touch). Some funny moments and great memories which reminds me of the pole dancing stripper shows there too.
> 
> That was a very long lunch and not the last visit due to the novelty factor...




Nice story. I'm sure there are lots more tales of the "lost innocence of youth" out there.


----------



## Value Collector (25 September 2017)

Craton said:


> Lol, I'm not too sure about that SR. Aren't the drinks dearer when the boobies come out?
> 
> You know, the first titty bar I went into was by accident, looking for a midday counter lunch, from memory is was the Oxford Hotel on Canterbury Rd, Sydney. Honestly, I didn't know where to look. I was embarrassed not only for myself, but for these lovely ladies. Never being one shy of coming forward, my queries as to why they did this were meet with responses ranging from the money's good, to the fact they enjoyed the attention and felt empowered (look but don't touch). Some funny moments and great memories which reminds me of the pole dancing stripper shows there too.
> 
> That was a very long lunch and not the last visit due to the novelty factor...




I found one by accident too once, I used to drop into a certain pub for a beer around lunch time on a Tuesday about twice a year after a meeting in the city, it was always quite except for the day my meeting was changed to a Thursday, that day the place was packed, wall to wall standing room only, all to see three topless girls in g strings serving drinks.

No wonder the pubs do it, it was the busiest I ever saw the place.


----------



## pixel (25 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> This thread reminds of a my favourite headline...



Look where if comes from: New York!
The Yanks are the most sexually repressed, schizoid kids in the world. At street level, they're all oh-so proper and laced up, and woe to any guy that dares come close. Nudity and female shapes are verboten in civilised society and relegated to nudge-nudge wink-wink on campuses and in locker rooms. Most guys never grow up and out of it - witness the furore Donald Trump caused when his p..sy-grab quip hit the headlines.
But in bars, restaurants, entertainment, their women make a great show off their sexiness and send alluring signals to all and sundry. Yet when a guy takes the bait and tries to touch the merchandise, they scream rape and bluddy murder. 
Like Craton says: Adopt a healthier, more natural attitude to the naked body, and you won't have to worry about psychos - at least not nearly as much. But that would mean you can't use sex as successfully as a sales tool, and some people would also have to be more honest in regards of the messages they send out.


----------



## Miner (25 September 2017)

notting said:


> Losers, if you are into picking up your not going to pull well in a topless bar!
> That crap is like going out for a meal being served a big stake than not being allowed to eat it.  Just look and smell.  If you're that stupid no chick will want you anyway.  Just stay at home with your dog.



Notting you are on the money.
After staying in Kalgoorlie and visiting Las Vegas (at company's cost !!) I do believe G string barmaids and skimpy are good things. No one is forcing anyone to visit those bars and not all pubs have skimpy barmaids. Those girls are proud of their body shapes and earned honestly. Why not we also the start banning of music videos where top celebrities wear as less as they can and we just run for them.
Many of the barmaids take this profession because they did not have enough opportunity to get an education or a so-called decent job. At least thankfully they never considered to work from Madisson House or any such kind of places. We do not cry on them but we are stupidly crying against those girls.


----------



## notting (25 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Look where if comes from: New York!
> The Yanks are the most sexually repressed, schizoid kids in the world.



Mate that is such crap.  The fricken English are the most sexualy retarded stuck up, awkward sexual slugs on earth.
Who the frick comes up with the word SNOG for a kiss?  That's what the English  experience.
'Give us a snog luv.'
Are you fricking kidding me?

*I donno this? -*






Then there's the cake - SHAG.
*SHAG* What the F? Where the frick did they get that from?
It's sounds like they got that from screwing daggy arsed sheep in a cold wet paddock.

Yep, when it comes to hot sex, this is the vision that comes to the Brits .....







PS


McLovin said:


> Where you smelling?



 Was referring for the steak dude.


----------



## notting (25 September 2017)

I should add.
Look no further than their prince. 

The monstrous old Dog of Cornwell  over Princess Di?

Yeah go to town Charlie -






Think I'll take the sheep


----------



## Miner (25 September 2017)

notting said:


> I should add.
> Look no further than their prince.
> 
> The monstrous old Dog of Cornwell  over Princess Di?
> ...



Notting
I complimented you a few minutes ago on a post.
But this one probably bringing Royal family under the topic probably has gone slightly too far.
My humble opinion even though I am not a UK Citizen.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2017)

notting said:


> Mate that is such crap.  The fricken English are the most sexualy retarded stuck up, awkward sexual slugs on earth.
> Who the frick comes up with the word SNOG for a kiss?  That's what the English  experience.
> 'Give us a snog luv.'
> Are you fricking kidding me?
> ...



I can't argue with you on that count, notting;
the only reason I singled out the Yanks: I've spent some (too much) time in the Big Apple, but not enough (at least not in my grown-up years) in the UK.
But you're probably right about their being sexually repressed - and taking their frustration out on little altar boys, school kids, or women folk. I was quite shocked to read that until very recently it was impossible for a spouse to accuse her abusive husband of rape.


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2017)

I think I'd argue the point about English sexual repression. 

I have found no evidence of such


----------



## wayneL (26 September 2017)

notting said:


> I should add.
> Look no further than their prince.
> 
> The monstrous old Dog of Cornwell  over Princess Di?
> ...




As a counterpoint,  I would highlight Kate. Pure class. 

Charlie/Camilla are an abberation,  but only in physical attraction, it seems  they had/have a very rich sex life, if "those" recordings were anything to go by. 

(and yes the thought of it is a bit off putting)


----------



## McLovin (26 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Look where if comes from: New York!
> The Yanks are the most sexually repressed, schizoid kids in the world.




That's not been my experience. In NY they're a bit harder to crack, like Sydney really, but just open your mouth in flyover country and watch the panties hit the floor; "are you like the crocodile hunter!"

Unfortunately, they're all over-medicated and slightly neurotic.


----------



## notting (26 September 2017)

wayneL said:


> As a counterpoint,  I would highlight Kate. Pure class.



No argument with that Kate, William and Harry ~ fine specimens.  Better breading!


----------



## Logique (26 September 2017)

Look, in younger days,
moving around certain parts of North America, it seemed like there were strippers in every watering hole, large or small. Off came all of their kit.

I can tell you, the novelty soon wears off.  I began to long for a traditional Aussie or Irish pub, where I could catch up with mates without any distractions.


----------



## Tisme (26 September 2017)

McLovin said:


> That's not been my experience. In NY they're a bit harder to crack, like Sydney really, but just open your mouth in flyover country and watch the panties hit the floor; "are you like the crocodile hunter!"
> 
> Unfortunately, they're all over-medicated and slightly neurotic.





Yep USA, Europe, Asia they all want a piece of the great white hunter let me tell you. The boyfriends and husbands can be a handful when they see their women flirting with the man from downunder.

New York and Dallas are the Big Easy in USofA. And pommy women are in charge from the moment they clap eyes on you. Latino women, well there ain't no barrier there.

The one rule to follow is to make sure they keep their motor clean,


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 September 2017)

Miner said:


> Many of the barmaids take this profession because they did not have enough opportunity to get an education or a so-called decent job



I don't frequent such places but I take no issue with it so long as everyone involved is there if their own free will.

As for the money, well I know a woman who made a career out of being a stripper and she's not exactly broke that's for sure. Made serious $ doing it. 

She's no fool either indeed that's the key to making the $. Getting people in the venue is just the first bit, the show itself is the marketing so far as getting people to empty their wallets is concerned.


----------



## tech/a (27 September 2017)

Sprung
Clearly my wife is a stripper
Empties my wallet every week!


----------



## Tisme (27 September 2017)

Smurf1976 said:


> I don't frequent such places but I take no issue with it so long as everyone involved is there if their own free will.
> 
> As for the money, well I know a woman who made a career out of being a stripper and she's not exactly broke that's for sure. Made serious $ doing it.
> 
> She's no fool either indeed that's the key to making the $. Getting people in the venue is just the first bit, the show itself is the marketing so far as getting people to empty their wallets is concerned.





Yes the performers at the pie nights were generally medical students in my experience


----------



## crackajack2 (5 October 2017)

Love topless barmaids. and beer


----------



## sptrawler (5 October 2017)

I suppose it goes back to the old saying "if there wasn't buyers, there wouldn't be any sellers", men through the ages have enjoyed looking at women's bodies and view them as a thing of beauty, so if both parties are comfortable what's the problem?
If men didn't find women attractive, the species would end.
That is of course unless we can find a way of same sex bonking, producing something other than smoke.


----------



## Tisme (5 October 2017)

sptrawler said:


> I suppose it goes back to the old saying "if there wasn't buyers, there wouldn't be any sellers", men through the ages have enjoyed looking at women's bodies and view them as a thing of beauty, so if both parties are comfortable what's the problem?
> If men didn't find women attractive, the species would end.
> That is of course unless we can find a way of same sex bonking, producing something other than smoke.





BOOBIES !!!!!


----------



## pixel (6 October 2017)

Tisme said:


> BOOBIES !!!!!


----------



## sptrawler (29 December 2017)

Now we have gotten over the hangup with same sex screwing, maybe topless barmaids can make a come back.lol


----------



## RIP1 (19 July 2018)

McLovin said:


> The ones getting exploited are the dudes going in there and thinking they have a chance if they tip generously.



You should tip generously without expectation as they are doing it for the money and if you like it u should encourage it.


----------



## Lantern (19 July 2018)

No problems with it at all. Should be the woman's choice.
Mind you I will never see it where I live, in a one pub village.
I do make up for this on my holidays.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 July 2018)

Lantern said:


> No problems with it at all. Should be the woman's choice.
> Mind you I will never see it where I live, in a one pub village.
> I do make up for this on my holidays.




It must be a pretty small village to only have one pub.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 July 2018)

The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.

I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.

The Ross Island Hotel does not discriminate between Micks, Prods, Aluakbars, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, Muslims, Carthaginians nor Atheists in presenting comely personnel to accompany the slim chance that one may 1. Fall in love/lust. 2. Win a selection of best Northern beef. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.




As far as I can tell GG, the Ross Island Hotel has been your abode as far back as January 2009, when you were extolling the virtues of Garpalvalues.


Garpal Gumnut said:


> Rise early.
> No worshipping on fridays , saturdays or sundays.
> Go to bed late.
> Attend philosophical meetings aided by alcohol at The Great Northern and Ross Island Hotels. The latter would go down well as it is frequented by men with long hair, beards and bandanas not unlike those at Gitmo.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.



I have always encouraged artistic pursuits here at ASF, and likewise encourage you to contribute any artistic sketches that you feel are worthy of sharing with the community. Although I feel safe in saying that sketches of luscious lassies are probably going to go down better here than sketches of the aforementioned men with long hair, beards and bandanas.

I think the appropriate canvas for any such sketches should be the back of a Ross Island Hotel beer coaster.


----------



## Miner (19 July 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.
> 
> I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.
> 
> ...





Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.
> 
> I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.
> 
> ...




Hmm! 
No discrimination ??
Hindus don't take beef.
Buddhists probably same.
Muslims take Halal beef only.
Gluten free ??
What for Vegan and Vegetarians ??
You enjoy buds the food and leave the topless barmaids for me because I love soft flesh


----------



## cynic (19 July 2018)

Miner said:


> Hmm!
> No discrimination ??
> Hindus don't take beef.
> Buddhists probably same.
> ...



Perhaps he could throw an extra couple of rashers of kosher bacon, into the meat tray, thereby ensuring the accommodation of all cultural philosophies.


----------



## Miner (20 July 2018)

cynic said:


> Perhaps he could throw an extra couple of rashers of kosher bacon, into the meat tray, thereby ensuring the accommodation of all cultural philosophies.



Good idea. Don't forget to add dog meat (Koreans are going to run the world), Scorpions (loved by Chinese) and you make the full meal ready - non-discriminatory of course. Ask Priest Williams to come out of jail and cook it too.


----------



## Tisme (20 July 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.
> 
> I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.
> 
> ...




Burnside Tavern at Yatala for mine.... norks, a tasteful mix of reflective shirted tradies, spear bearded men in flannel shirts and tattered brimmed hats and coke drinking dandies like myself.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 July 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Ross Island Hotel in Townsville, my abode atm, is a haven of pub nudity north of the Tropic of Capricorn.
> 
> I can, if Joe agrees, provide artistic sketches using my Mont Blanc and the best vellum of the many varied luscious lassies serving beer and selling chook raffle and meat tray tickets from Monday to Sunday.
> 
> ...



I'd like to take some bets.  GG is the only one in the Ross with a Mont Blanc pen.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2018)

Kalgoorlie is losing a lot of its wild west charm, at the expense of political correctness, the problem is nothing is filling the void left by the loss of character.
Now it is just another town in the middle of nowhere, with a social behavior problem, caused by those who can't be talked about.

https://thewest.com.au/business/dig...r-diggers-function-venue-change-ng-b88923379z


----------



## Value Collector (10 August 2018)

I would consider any law that prohibits any person from being topless on a private premises as being an attack on personal liberty,


----------



## Redbeard (10 August 2018)

His choice , her choice .....   but out!!!


----------



## Sdajii (10 August 2018)

I'm surprised anyone is even asking this question.

Consenting adults shouldn't be restricted from showing their bodies to each other. I've never been to a strip club or topless bar, but I certainly wouldn't want them banned.

Amazingly, Rumpold said something along the lines of 'Oh my god, what is a job required a woman to give blow jobs?'

Brace yourself for this, mate: Prostitution is legal in Australia. Women already get paid to give blow jobs. Legally.

No one forces them to do it. Sure, some of them are probably doing it for the money despite hating it. I've worked jobs I bloody hated too! I didn't work in a factory as a young fella to save up to go to university for the love of working in a factory. It wasn't the last job I hated.

Welcome to the real world. Men have been paying women for visual or physical access to their bodies since there has been any form of currency, and it's not going away any time soon.

Laughably, someone infected by political correctness seemed to have a problem with it being mostly a men paying women for these things situation, or seemed to find it strange. Haha, good grief, some people are so disconnected from reality it's hilarious! Men and women are different, have a quick think about how. You can work it out if you try, I believe in you.


----------

